# Hiking newbie, how to



## dawgforlife (Aug 4, 2010)

I really want to hike in somewhere with a river or lake to camp for a night and hike back out.  Just want to go old school and step away from reality for a bit, but not really sure where or how to go about it.  I wont be alone, and wanting to keep it simple. more living off the land type deal. Somewhere around north east ga. Any ideas?


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 4, 2010)

Chattahoochee National Forest?


----------



## dawgforlife (Aug 4, 2010)

No clue lol just wanted to try it out and get outdoors a little more often


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 4, 2010)

I was suggesting hiking/camping in the Chattahoochee National Forest (in your neck of the woods) or how about around Jocassee Gorges (right over the border in SC?)


----------



## marktaylor99 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Cohutta Wilderness would also be something to look into.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 4, 2010)

Join the GATC....lots of hikes year around...
http://www.georgia-atclub.org/


----------



## pnome (Aug 4, 2010)

Try the Jack's River trail.  In the Cohutta Wilderness.

http://www.secretfalls.com/hiking/71-jacks-river-trail


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 4, 2010)

I suggest the Chattooga river trail or Bartram trail headed south along the river.  This runs between hwy 76 and hwy 28.  Good places to camp about 3.5 miles in either way (and plenty farther along as well), right on the river.  I have been up in this area a couple times in the past month.  I'm not really sure what you mean "how to go about it", you pack up your stuff, drive to the parking area (free) by the bridge, grab your stuff and start walking.  Unless you mean what kind of stuff you need to take, if thats what you are asking let me know


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 4, 2010)

Also the benton mackaye trail is in your area and crosses the toccoa river and there is a cool suspension bridge there, but the thing I don't like about that place is that there is easy nearby access to it by car so when I went there were a bunch of people camping around there


----------



## chrbru (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hiking*

You can not go wrong with the Cohutta or Chatooga trails.


----------



## GONoob (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you just walk into these places and camp?


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 5, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Can you just walk into these places and camp?



Yeah there's no fee or registration or anything.  The parking area at the hwy 76 bridge is bigger so if you are going in the middle of the day on a Saturday finding parking there is  a better bet.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 5, 2010)

dawgforlife said:


> I really want to hike in somewhere with a river or lake to camp for a night and hike back out.  Just want to go old school and step away from reality for a bit, but not really sure where or how to go about it.  I wont be alone, and wanting to keep it simple. more living off the land type deal. Somewhere around north east ga. Any ideas?



being in Taccoa, there are camping destinations all around you...here is a listing by county

http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/georgia/northgeorgiamountainhikingtrails.htm


just don't go in with a brand new pair of boots....if they are not well broken in, your setting yourself up for a miserable hike out...

I would look for something around the 2-4 mile mark...if its the first time with a pack...

All you really need is a sleeping bag and mat, a tinfoil dinner (potatoes, carrots, green peppers, and some roast beef tips in a tinfoil pouch, sealed in a zip loc bag- you can take it out of zip lock and lay it right on some hot coals, heat, eat, and enjoy)  and then some granola and milk or instand oatmeal (cinnamon and raisen) for breakfast. 

Do plan on taking a water filter with you...streams are clear and cold but that doesn't mean the water is potable.  

matches for the campfire...

Im a fan of sleeping under the stars but this time a year you might get a passing thundershower so set up a tarp between a few trees nearby that you can get under in case rain drops start hitting the sleeping bag.


----------



## BassFrye82 (Jan 19, 2011)

Another thing to check out, is some farmers, if you get to talking to them and get to know them a little, will let you backpack on their property and camp. (I'd get written permission that you keep in your pack, and I'd wear an orange vest depending on the location, you know how poachers can be in the off seasons.) Some of the lands have ponds and streams, etc. which make for a nice little getaway. One farmer let me camp on his land years ago. It was 700 acres, so by day I would fish, or walk the woods, and come across deer, turkey, beautiful hawks, and scenary, then by night, it was a big camp fire under the stars with maybe the noise of an airplane once in a while. Plus, since it's private land, you don't have a ton of other hikers and campers out there. You'll really be able to get away from everything for a bit. Just something to think about.


----------

